# How much are Wustof Knives in germany? (anyone been before?)



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys, (pretty new to this forum)

So im looking at buying a few Wusthof Knives possibly Ikon or classic Ikon (same thing to me)

Anyway, to buy a 20cm chef knife you are looking around £90-£100 in the UK about 105 euros or ($130 )

How much would it cost to buy it in germany, im going this summer and im told its cheaper to get it from there.

I dont want to run into any fakes, I need to know how much authentic knives are so i know how much cheaper they are and not get conned or anything.

If anyone does have the answer to this question i would be truly grateful

Thanks


----------



## jenniflop (Jan 8, 2012)

I usually look to amazon as a gauge for things like this. I know that I go there looking to find a price that is competitive or better than what to what i would find in a store, and it is the same in Germany. So....

20cm Wustof Icon on Amazon.de: *EUR 84,96 ---> **£*71

the same knife on amazon.uk*, **£92.00* (i'm rounding).

so, perhaps you can get a deal. although, you should keep in mind that if you walk in to any old department store, it may not be as good of a deal as you hope. Department stores are like that. If it's worth it to you, you should investigate if Wustof has any outlet-type stores in cities you will be visiting, they might have knives that are discontinued or overstock or things like that. If i were in your shoes, I don't know if i would plan my holiday around saving twenty pounds though. in the scheme of things, it's not a substantial amount, I've blown through more money than that on much stupider things /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply and dont worry im not going to germany just to buy a knife, im not even paying for the ticket infact


----------



## sandy vee (Apr 8, 2014)

i also would like to know the prices. Did you get some when u went to Germany? Do u have to be pretty careful of fakes?


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Take a look at this ChefTalk thread from this last October: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/77981/bought-wusthof-knives-in-soligen

You won't find prices listed in the post, but you will find linkages to Wusthof's factory store in Solingen, including address and a map. There should be zero risk that the knives there will be fakes, but the chances are good that some of the products in the store may be seconds, though they may only be labelled as such in German.

Whether you want a second is of course up to you. If the problem is a bad grind (and you can sharpen the knife edge yourself to remove that grind), then it can be a considerable bargain to you.

If so, then you should look at the knives carefully. Here's what I would look for with knives:

(1) Check the blade to see if the blade is warped: Hold the knife at arm's length so the edge is up and the spine is down, with the tip of the blade pointed towards your eyes. You can then sight straight down the length of the edge and the blade, and any warp will be readily visible. Do note that almost all knives have some warp, so look at your own knives to familiarize yourself with how much warp your existing knives have.

(2) Check the feel of the handle. Some seconds may have a handle where the handle scale area around a rivet or along the tang may have been overground away. resulting in an obviously tactile edge. If that becomes a distraction when holding the knife, then pass that particular knife by.

(3) Look to make sure the tip is not damaged.

(4) Check the scales of the handle to ensure there is no gap between metal and the scales (something in the United States, at least, which can be a considerable health issue in any commercial setting).

Hope that helps

Galley Swiller


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Sandy Vee said:


> i also would like to know the prices. Did you get some when u went to Germany? Do u have to be pretty careful of fakes?


Hello, i was the one that bought the knifes, i went last year and there definitely arent any fakes, I never asked why there are so cheap or anything but i did overhear a conversation with a customer saying that they are seconds,

To me even if they are seconds they are still worth it, i honestly couldnt tell the difference cause my sister had bought some before online





  








20140409_092211.jpg




__
jasonjjj


__
Apr 9, 2014








This is what i bought from the wusthof factory in solingen , im pretty sure all of it cost me around 350 euro, if you wanted me to guess i would say the biggest one cost me 60-70 euro, pretty much more than half the price you would find in retailers for such minor defects its a good deal.


----------

